# Smartkey Modul - RFID



## sirbarny (2 Juli 2010)

Wir verwenden für unsere Schaltschränke Simatic CPU3152DP und Touch-Panels von Siemens. Nun würden wir gerne die Benutzeranmeldung umstellen auf Chip. Der Transponder sollte ein Schlüsselanhänger sein. Der Empfönger sollte ein Einbaumodul (IP67) sein. 
Kennt jemand eine solche Anwendung? Wie funktioniert die Übertragung auf die Panels? z. B. MP277

Danke
Sir


----------



## Proxy (2 Juli 2010)

Hi,

wir haben dazu ein Lesegerät mit Schlüsselkey gekauft von Euchner

http://www.euchner.de/Produkte/MenschMaschine/Electronic-Key-System/EKS/tabid/3282/language/de-DE/Default.aspx

Hoffe das ist sowas was du dir vorstellst

Mfg


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir haben dazu ein Lesegerät mit Schlüsselkey gekauft von Euchner
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir heute auch zufällig angeschaut. Kopplung zur SPS auch kein Thema, aber zu WinCC flex?
Aber als Schlüsselschalter sicher eine gute Alternative!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich verwende bei meinen PC-Runtime's (bei einem MP kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da so etwas gibt) von Kaba den BNet (Nummer weiß ich gerade nicht - ggf. 9106). Diese Gerät wird an die USB-Schnittselle des Rechners angeschlossen und liefert eine Datei oder eine Tastatur-Eingabe.
Das Manko hier : Man muss sich seine Berechtigungs-Verwaltung selber bauen (was aber nicht so problematisch ist). Außerdem hat Kaba als Interface-SW zwischen der COM-Simulation des USB-Treibers und der eigentlichen Ausgabe eine Java-Applikation (!?!), die auf manchen Rechnern (bei gleicher SW- und Treiber-Konstellation) nicht sauber läuft. Kaba selbst bekommt das nicht in den Griff.

Ob ich dir empfehlen kann, dass auch zu machen, weiß ich nicht so recht. Aber es hilft dir vielleicht für eine Meinungs-Bildung ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MSB (3 Juli 2010)

Hier ein Applikations-Beispiel von Siemens dazu:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/35214239

Evtl. auch möglich:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26481978

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juli 2010)

@MSB:
Das gefällt mir ...
Leider habe ich zum Benutzten Kartentyp etc. auf die Schnelle da nichts gefunden.
Setzt du das ein ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MSB (3 Juli 2010)

Ich habe selten also fast nie Siemens-Panel im Einsatz ... von daher bin ich nur mehr oder weniger zufällig
über diese Applikations-Beispiele gestolpert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juli 2010)

Naja ... es funktioniert ja anscheinend auch mit den PC-Runtime's ... 
Die Panels von Siemens habe ich auch sehr selten im Einsatz (nur die kleinen TP's).

Auf jeden Fall werde ich das mal weiter verfolgen. Es sieht ja so aus, als wenn das auch was für mich wäre ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## sirbarny (5 Juli 2010)

Die Lösung von Euchner wäre möglich. Wegen einer evtl. Verschmutzung würden wir aber lieber einen geschlossenen Empfänger bevorzugen. Wie z. B. bei Beckhoff in den Panels integriert. Anschluß über USB könnte ich mir vorstellen, da wir fast ausschließlich TP177B, MP277, und MP377 einsetzen und alle über USB verfügen.

Werde mal beim großen S nochmal nachfragen.

Sir


----------



## sirbarny (13 Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile hatte ich Kontakt zum großen S, dieser Link ist jedoch der Gleiche wie von MSB schon vorgestellt:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/35214239

Ausserdem hatte ich noch Kontakt zu GiS
http://www.gis-net.de/rfid/deutsch/125kHzSysteme.htm

Die würden den Empfänger so konstruieren wie wir ihn brauchen, Schaltschrankeinbau IP65.
Der Techniker konnte sich jedoch nicht vorstellen wie wir die Auswertung auf das Panel bringen können. Sie bieten 2 Protokolle für den USb-Port an:

1. USB HID = wie Tastur oder ähnlich
2. COM-Port Emulation = Daten aus dem COM Protokoll auslesen

Dies übersteigt doch meine Programmierkenntnisse. 
Habt ihr eine Idee eines der beiden Protokolle zu nutzen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Juli 2010)

... ich würde das so verstehen (weil ich es so kenne) :

für Fall 1:
Du hast in deiner Visu ein Eingabefeld, dass den übermittelten Code des RFID-Lesers übernimmt. Der RFID-Leser müßte dir frü den Fall noch ein CR-LF mitschicken, damit die Visu das Abschliessen der Eingabe erkennt. Nun kannst du mit einem Script auf die Wertänderung der Variablen des Eingabefeldes reagieren und entsprechend irgendetwas (was dir da so beliebt) machen ...

für Fall 2:
Für dich wahrscheinlich uninterssant. Du müßtest selbst ständig die COM-Emulation des RFID_Lesers abfragen ob es da etwas Neues gibt und dann wenn ja entsprechend wie bei 1.) verfahren. das aktive Abfragen der seriellen Schnittstelle läßt aber das VB-Script nach meinem Kenntnistsand nicht zu ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## sirbarny (14 Juli 2010)

Wie sage ich dem Eingabefeld, dass es auf den Code dieser Schnittstelle zugreifen soll? Ich glaube da fehlen mir noch ein paar Semester. ,-)


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2010)

... gar nicht ...
der Treiber deines Moduls emuliert eine Tastatur-Eingabe ...


----------



## sirbarny (16 Juli 2010)

It's me.
Also der Empfänger kann CR-LF. Somit wär eine abgschlossene Eingabe möglich.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein kleines Musterscript das ich mir anpassen kann? Habe mich bisher noch nicht mit Script's beschäftigt.

Sir


----------



## sirbarny (31 August 2010)

Jetzt muss ich das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen.

Ich möchte den Leser TS-R 34 von GIS einsetzen.
http://www.sirbarny.de/TS-R34.pdf

Wie sage ich dem Kartenleser in welches Eingabefeld er den Code eintragen soll?
Gibt es hierfür eine spezielle Funktion?


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 August 2010)

Hallo,
Nein ... dafür gibt es keine spezielle Funktion. Das gerade auf der Seite aktive Eingabefeld würde die Daten in dem Fall aufnehmen.
Allerdings ... du kannst für das Aufrufen der (Bildschirm-)Seite die Tab-Reihenfolge der Eingabefelder (falls es mehrere gibt) festlegen. Dadurch würde dann das von dir hierfür favourisierte Feld aktiv sein.
An die Variable dieses Feldes (es muss auf jeden Fall ein String sein) kannst du ein Script hängen, dass bei Wert-Änderung der Variablen aufgerufen wird. Dadurch kannst du dann den Inhalt der RFID-Eingabe auswerten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

